# Newest Pen-This one's Hot



## laserturner (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi to all, I've spent a bunch of time figuring this one out. Finally got it. I used Blackwood, Orange dyed Curly maple, a Sierra Vista pen kit and a laser engraver. Thanks for looking.


----------



## holmqer (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow! Thats amazing! Well done!


----------



## gmcnut (Sep 1, 2008)

Ken, I like that pen a lot! Very cool....errrr Very hot!


----------



## igran7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Very nice Ken.  Are they available on your website?


----------



## dkarcher (Sep 1, 2008)

Very nice Ken.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Sep 1, 2008)

Great looking pen. brilliant workmanship. you could seel those by the dozens.

Laurie


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ouch !!! , I burned myself just looking at that one :biggrin:.
Fantastic work Ken .


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 1, 2008)

Dang, Ken, you have done it again!!  That is amazing.


----------



## ahoiberg (Sep 1, 2008)

looks real nice. great detail in it.


----------



## altaciii (Sep 1, 2008)

Great looking pen, Ken.  I think they would readily sell quite well as finished pens.  I have to ask, will the kits be available for sale? If so, how much?  How about Harley Davidson orange?


----------



## LostintheWoods (Sep 1, 2008)

WOW-OH-WOW-OH-WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful work, Ken. You realize you won't get any rest at all until this is included in your product line, no doubt!


----------



## laserturner (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks to all for the positive comments. As soon as I get a bit of time it'll be on my website as a kit. I'll post in Business Classified when it gets there. There's 13 total pieces in the barrel and it surprising goes together virtually seamlessly. Did one in red and black as well . Thanks again.


----------



## marcruby (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow!  Nice!  I want one...


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 1, 2008)

wow very nice!

Me want one.....


----------



## GBusardo (Sep 1, 2008)

Another one of those pens that make me smile, Great Job!


----------



## desertyellow (Sep 2, 2008)

Hot looking pen is right!
Sweet.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 2, 2008)

Very nice flame job Ken.


----------



## chriselle (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd be in line for one of those kits.  Beautiful pen.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 2, 2008)

Well shoot, there goes my idea.  I was going to try it with a scroll saw but a laser is probably easier.  I can't wait till you post the kits, I will be defintely be buying one.


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 2, 2008)

Very sharp Ken!  I've just started playing with my engraver and am discovering that "seamless" doesn't come easily.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## randyrls (Sep 2, 2008)

Ken that is impressive!  Just the thing for the hot rod buff to go with the flames painted on the side of his Rod!


----------



## itsme_timd (Sep 2, 2008)

Very cool pen, I like it a lot!


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 2, 2008)

Super cool pen. Nice work.


----------



## rickstef (Sep 2, 2008)

Great one for the Harley, Hot Rod, and Firefighting crowds

I will be buying one(maybe a good starter kit prior to tackling the Puzzle kit)


----------



## Hayseedboy (Sep 2, 2008)

Very very nice!


----------



## broitblat (Sep 2, 2008)

Ken,

Very impressive as usual.  Thanks for sharing.

  -Barry


----------



## george (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh boy! Nice, very nice.


----------



## MikePittman (Sep 2, 2008)

Me and the gang will be buying a bunch to have with us when we ride our Harley's.   We'll be known as the "Pen Gang".    Great job and workmanship Ken.


----------



## Bear_Knuckle_Turner (Sep 2, 2008)

Coming from a firefighter..... I love it! These would sell very well among my crowd.


----------



## papaturner (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome,very creative.


----------



## Tanner (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome!!!  I'll take a couple ...if and when available.


----------



## Charles52684 (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks great!
Charles Stephens


----------



## MobilMan (Oct 8, 2008)

As always-beautiful.  Amazing.  How about the 'fire red & a 'mother of pearl' and call it "fire & Ice"?


----------

